# 2012 Craftsman 22"-179 cc-247.88779 review



## BrooklynDaddy

*2012 Craftsman 22"(179 cc) mod: 247.88779 review*

My first unit - bought as a Black Friday special (under $500 USD) - done everything I needed these 4 years. Problem is the constant 'clogging' especially with 'wet snow'. Unit showed it's limitation this past snow season when 'Jonas' dumped 28" within a 24 hr period in NYC this past 01/2016 - figured it was time for a bigger unit (this is only a 179 cc).














Review: 
Pro: 
Electric start - and by hand - always started
OK machine - does the job

Con: 
only manual reverse - steering is an issue
had to insert tubes in tires (valve snapped off)
always Clogging 
any snow drift above 10" becomes a problem
NO Belly Plate - wide open at the bottom

The impeller is made of plastic - probably the main reason why the chute is clogged much - useless with wet or heavy snow. EOD is a problem.

Transmission:
The plastic 'self contain' transmission scares me. Youtube already show 2 people spending $125+ on the transmission replacement with their 2 or 3 year old machine (cannot be fixed - only replaced). Made by MTD in China (also Yard brand). See pictures















Recommend ? 
Only if you are looking for a SMALL INEXPENSIVE snow thrower in a region with a below average snow fall - IMO - guessing this machine will probably need the transmission replaced within 10 years based on what 2 owners posted on youtube so far.


----------



## bad69cat

There has been a fair amount of debate on all the plastic parts they have been coming out with. I know the parts are ridiculously expensive. (Thought plastic was to save costs huh..?) so, I can understand where your coming from. If I were you I wouldn't buy new, I would buy a well cared for older machine for the same or less than you paid for this one. I have a slightly earlier model than yours and it does a very good job with an impeller kit added. I also have a Honda GX 160 engine on it. The original owner wasn't sharp enough to put oil in the thing when he bought it brand new! DOH! SO needless to say the Zongshen engine puked a rod. They are very good engines though..... I won't bad mouth them. That being said it's no Ariens or Honda by any means, but it doens' tcost half as much either...... you get what you pay for.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy

*Plastic impeller*



bad69cat said:


> ....I have a slightly earlier model than yours and it does a very good job with an impeller kit added. I also have a Honda GX 160 engine on it.


What / which model/year do you have ? The impeller on mine is made of plastic. Is your impeller also plastic ? 

Is it possible to place an impeller kit on a plastic impeller ?

is your Honda engine an aftermarket replacement ?

(yes, I agree, my replacement is a 3 year old Toro 826 Powermax that has a rusting issue).


----------



## bad69cat

No plastic probably 5 years older unit?

Here's the post http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/72122-smokin-belt-repowered.html


----------



## Shryp

There was one person here who did the impeller kit on a plastic impeller and it is working so far. Clarence's website specifically says not to add it to plastic though.


----------



## jtclays

I think some of those came with plastic wheels that were recalled???
Most of the complaints were from summer storage in non HVAC areas where temps went up and the wheels actually blew out. Had an older neighbor that bought one of these MTD one speed blowers (more like no speed). They had a plastic impeller that basically melted through where the impeller shaft hooked to it. I had another impeller 3 blade I got to work on it, but I don't remember the model I stole it from. It was very small (like 10 inches or something?), but worked out good for them. The motor is smaller than most current model push mowers. I swapped in a HF 212cc on a couple 179cc Powermore snowblowers for friends and family and it was like changing from a small block to big block Chevy for them. Not bashing your blower, but they are like electric leaf blowers to me. Very small set of consumers find them useful.:wavetowel2:


----------

